# Track PSI for 19" Hankook tires?



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi!
Doing my first track day with the TT, and was wondering what others used for cold PSI on front and back? My my A3 with 18" Pilot Supersports, I had great luck starting with about 29psi since they went up to about 36psi when hot.
Thanks in advance (and yea, I tried to search but apparently I'm an idiot...)


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Will always fluctuate depending on ambient temp and track conditions. 

Just get a cheap laser temp gauge to accurately get your psi down. Think I paid 15 bucks for one. 

Laguna I'm at 30 temps are 65°.

Buttonwillow, 28, temps usually being over 80°

Here is the gauge I got on Amazon. 
Masione Temperature Gun Non-contact Digital Laser Infrared Ir Thermometer -58°f to 716°f (-50 ~ 380℃) Instant-read Handheld，battery Included https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VUZQKS0/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_hR8AzbTE9KKBA

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

